# Brisbane Brew Shops



## jgriffin (27/11/04)

Hey guys, looking for some reccomendations of decent brew shops in Brisbane. I used to have a great one real close - western suburbs home brew. Unfortunately Mal sold the business, and in my opinion, it's gone down hill. I sen the GF to get some stuff for me the other week, and she came back complaining about how rude the new guy was.

I went today, and will certainly not be going back if i can help it.What's worse than the new (non) level of service, is that they plan to stop cracking grain fresh. The shop is now going to crack grain for all three shops owned by the new owner, cryo-vac it, and sell it "off the shelf".

Personally i think this is a stupid idea, and will have to either buy a mill, or shop elsewhere. With the new level of service, i think i'll be shopping elsewhere.

It also took him 40mins to crack 2.5kg of grain, something is wrong with his mill - he keeps saying that it is a "toy" but Mal used it for ages and never had a problem.

Anyway, any reccomendations from Brisbanites?


----------



## JasonY (27/11/04)

jgriffin said:


> It also took him 40mins to crack 2.5kg of grain


 Bloody hell was he feeding it in a grain at a time :blink: 

Sorry living in perth I cant help with an alternate brew shop. Your own mill is a good investment and you don't need to spend a fortune to get one (unless you really want that three roller crankenstien)


----------



## Murray (27/11/04)

I haven't been there for ages, didn't know Mal sold. I don't know of anywhere else in Brisbane that sells refrigerated hops and liquid yeast. Annerly home brew on Ipswich road sells grain, they are helpful but IMO know very little about brewing from more than tins.

Edit: I have the same mill that Mal used. It is small but does a really good job and shouldn't take anywhere near that amount of time to crack 2.5kg grain with the drill setup Mal had.


----------



## Hoops (27/11/04)

John

I would recommend Quality Home Brew in Slacks Creek (I know, it's not real close).
I was hoping WSB would be my HBS for next year. Looks like I'll be driving out to Slacks Creek next year.
When I was living in Brisbane I used to travel from The Gap to Slacks Creek for most of my brewing stuff. If you do use them then Lindsay is the man to speak to. He is an AG brewer so has a lot of good advice and is very helpful. The other 2 guys don't know much more tham dump and stir, so there's no point asking them about conversion temps or mash schedules etc.

Hoops


----------



## sluggerdog (27/11/04)

Home Brew Oasis seems OK, the have refrigerated hops, not too sure about other things you might require but I have found it stocks everything I need.. 



Home Brew Oasis - 325 Gympie Road Kedron, QLD 4031


----------



## dreamboat (29/11/04)

I saw a couple of weeks back that Mal had sold out.... and I agree that things are seeming to go downhill there. Looks like the hops are being packaged into smaller bags, grain sounds like going the same way. I spoke with the new bloke and thought that he was okay, but not a masher and not real keen on heading down that path. If they keep the stock of liquid yeast then I will still go there for that, but I crack my own grain, so don't have to worry about that side of things.
Annerly and slacks creek will, once again, be the only two shops worth a visit in Brisbane.


dreamboat


----------



## Snow (29/11/04)

Yes unfortunately Tony the new guy at Chapel Hill is still learning. He doesn't even know the name of his own grain that he stocks in the shop, let alone other stuff I've asked him to get in for me. I've given him plenty of websites for him to do some research but he is not interested. I've asked hime to get some different grains in for me like melanoidin, which is not hard to get and should be pretty easy for him to sell if he knew grains. He didn't want to get it in because he reckons he wouldn't be able to sell it. He doesn't even know what it is. However, in his defence, he did get some carawheat in when I asked.

Trouble is, whenever I ring up many hours before I need some grain from him, I always get the impression from him that it's all too hard and this is just a special favour for me because I'm a good customer. I know this is probably not the case, but that's the impression he gives. Anyway, of course he's still picking up the tips of the trade, so I'll give him some leeway for the time being. 

- Snow


----------



## quincy (29/11/04)

Given Doc's recent poll "What keeps you in your day job?" isn't this an opportunity for you good folk north of the border ????

Cheers


----------



## Murray (29/11/04)

Heh, could be, quincy.

I might drop in to Slacks Creek and check it out.


----------



## sluggerdog (29/11/04)

Sounds like Brissy is missing out and whats even worse, North Brisbane miss's out even more.. :unsure: 

As I am planning to move on and try new things very soon (liquid yeast, grains etc) does anyone have any suggestions to buy online for a wide range of products and good pricing..?

Thanx


----------



## GOLIATH (29/11/04)

I'm sure I could assist. 

Nearly 10% of Goliath business is in metro brisbane!

Just ask the question on this forum. I'm sure brewers will be honest, and that's good for me!

www.brewgoliath.com.au

Regards
Dave


----------



## Murray (29/11/04)

Sluggerdog, I've gotten good service from Goliath.


----------



## Jim_Levet (29/11/04)

The guys at Northern Districts Brewing in Sydney are pretty good. I was getting gear + ingredients from them when I was living in the bush last year/ early this year. I get even more stuff now I am back in the city with beer bludging mates around. Check out their site.


----------



## jgriffin (29/11/04)

Snow said:


> Yes unfortunately Tony the new guy at Chapel Hill is clueless. He doesn't even know the name of his own grain that he stocks in the shop,


 Tell me about it. I asked for some "JWM Traditional Ale Malt" and he said "That's pilsner malt righ?"

And the "amount of effort it takes" to crack some grain.

I'm thinking that we western brewers may need to start doing our own bulk grain orders. I'd certainly like to try some melanoidin.


----------



## Snow (30/11/04)

Well John, we'll need some melanoidin and some others if we want to do the Community ale, so we should definitely do an order. Any other Brisbaneites want to go in with us?

- Snow


----------



## Hoops (30/11/04)

Snow

My brewing for 2004 is over but I would get some next year if you're doing a bulk order.

Hoops


----------



## GOLIATH (30/11/04)

Yep,

It's unfortunate that new brewers are going to see these people and won't ever know that other brewing methods exist.

That's why there's unused fermenters in sheds all over OZ because the K & K method is too much work for a generally second rate result. That's what they think home brew is!

How much melanoidin do you guys need?

Grant Powell has kindly donated some malt for the Monster Mash and I am happy to send some up. Say 2.5 KGs in a 3 KG post Bag for $8.50.

Give it a go.

Regards
Dave


----------



## davidk (30/11/04)

Hi, Brisbane brewers. I am new to this site and have just seen all the comments about the change of ownership at Western Suburbs. Probably in breach of protocol, but I am the owner (not manager) of the shop and would like to make a couple of quick comments about your concerns.

We have only recently purchased the shop to put with our other three Brewers Choice stores in Brisbane, with the hope of providing brewers with much better product and support across Brisbane. It seems that we are having some teething problems at Chapel Hill by your comments, and we will discuss these with the manager.

In regards to the grains, we are currently investigating different grain mills to speed up service for you. The old one is dying - bearings are shot, drill has to be replaced. We are struggling with it until we can find a decent high volume replacement. We would welcome any suggestions from other mashers about where to source such a mill.

The cryovac idea is definately not a replacement for freshly ground grain at the Chapel Hill store. Its an idea we may try as an interim measure for our other three stores, so they can offer some fresh grain to brewers in other parts of Brisbane, who have not tried grain brewing before. By cryovacing the cracked grain, it will remain fresh for over a year, rather than putting pre-cracked grain onto shelves and having it lose its flavour before our customers buy it. This is an idea I picked up from one of the BABBS meetings.

We purchased Chapel Hill because of its reputation for grains and we hope that we can maintain that reputation in the long run. If you have any concerns about the store, please email me as we want to become the best home brew stores in Brisbane and are more than ready to accept any feedback you would like to give us. Finally, if you have other grain related problems, you can also talk to Norm Gohdes, at our Stafford store. He has been mashing for more than twenty years.

Happy brewing


----------



## Jazman (30/11/04)

try the barley crusher or crankandstien good price both on the web doa google search


----------



## GOLIATH (30/11/04)

Well done Dave. With that attitude you deserve success.

I have recently installed a Barley Crusher to replace the ailing Valley Mill with great success.

Regards
Dave


----------



## Snow (30/11/04)

David,

I have to say it is fantastic that you have posted to this topic and are keen to address our concerns. Just the fact that you are on this website means you are keen to learn more about the industry and your customers -and that is a good thing! This site is one of the best Australian resources for brewers and as far as I can tell, most of, if not all the successful brewshop owners frequent this site, and for good reason - it puts them in touch with where their customers are heading.

It is unfortunate that you have first heard of our woes with the Chapel Hill shop, via this forum. I was actually planning to call you to discuss some of these issues, but this topic came up and I couldn't let it pass without a heart-felt reply! In all fairness, I reckon Tony needs to be given a fair go and I personally am willing to persevere for the time being, if he is willing to learn.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## lou (30/11/04)

another brissy brewer here keen on a bulk grain order. 
i am interested in hops too. Little bags of hop pellets just seem like a waste of time these days. A nice big bag of tettnang or an english ale hop fuggles or goldings whaddya reckon  

lou


----------



## Hoops (30/11/04)

Sounds good to me


----------



## jgriffin (4/12/04)

Gah! Their grain mill has died, and so it seems has my plans for brewing tomorrow :-(

Anyone know where i can get a grain mill real quick?


----------



## spog (4/12/04)

welcome to the forum david,


----------



## davidk (9/12/04)

Hi all. In response to the interest in melaniodin, we have arranged for 10kgs to be stocked in the Chapel Hill store. A hand grinder will be delivered there tomorrow so if you want some, come and get it. Still in search of a grinder but should resolve that in a day or two. Cheers


----------



## jgriffin (15/12/04)

Hey David, thanks for taking the time to reply, and for joining australia's best brewing forum.

I'm don't know if Snow passed on my email, but i think he did.

Could i suggest that maybe you create a sign in the store listing all the grain that you have available. I know Snow and myself know what Melanoidin is, but i wonder how many other grain brewers have even heard of it. If you had a board displaying your current selection, i'm sure it would lead to greater sales of the specialty malts.

Also, i spoke to Michael today, and want to order in some White Labs yeast that you normally don't stock - the WLP775 English Cider yeast. He told me to contact you.


----------



## gybrid (18/12/04)

Quality Home Brew store at slacks creek is what we've been using for the last year, it's got huge range... it's okay... BUT, we've just found another one on the corner of browns plains road and beaudesert road, browns plains, forget the name.

Smaller shop, but much better pricing and friendly people.

just my 2 cents.

Jase


----------



## stillscottish (24/12/04)

I don't know if much has improved at Chapel Hill store. I called at 1100 this morning to see if I could get some grain crushed. The answer was "I'll see what I can do, if its not too much." There goes my plans for a double brew.
So I just asked for 4.5 kg of pilsner and I would be in at 4pm. The reply was "I'll do as much as I can." 
When I went in there was _2.5kg_ waiting for me!!!!
There was also a different bloke behind the counter. When I said that I really wanted 4.5kg he said OK I'll do it now. 5mins later another 2kg weighed, crushed and bagged. Why couldn't that have happened first time round!
End of rant.

Campbell


----------



## jgriffin (24/12/04)

Micheal is looking after the store at the moment as Tony broke some ribs or something, and to be fair to him the current mill he has is a real pain to use, but it's better than nothing (i know, i went back and helped him crush some grain for me). Mikes not too bad, willing to have a listen, and willing to help as best he can. He's currently a bit hamstrung i feel due to the mill and the fact that he's only a temp.

I've also spoken to David via email, and am confident that he has the right attitude, and will do everything he can in the new year to satisfy the local home brewers.


----------



## BrissyBrew (9/11/05)

Still awaiting for a good home brew shop in brissy.


----------



## Ross (9/11/05)

BrissyBrew said:


> Still awaiting for a good home brew shop in brissy.
> [post="89263"][/post]​



where have you tried?


----------



## Hoops (9/11/05)

Luckily for me the Brewers Choice in Gaythorne is improving due to Norm running it.
He is a member of BBC so I am affiliated but he is a mash brewer so knows his stuff.
He has been increasing the amount of grains (JW & Weyerman) that he stocks so is good for me when I run out of something on brew day.

Don't know about elsewhere in Brisbane though, unfortunately they have all disappointed me this year.

Hoops


----------



## TidalPete (9/11/05)

Hoops said:


> Luckily for me the Brewers Choice in Gaythorne is improving due to Norm running it.
> He is a member of BBC so I am affiliated but he is a mash brewer so knows his stuff.
> He has been increasing the amount of grains (JW & Weyerman) that he stocks so is good for me when I run out of something on brew day.
> 
> ...



That's where I go for my grains when I run out. Norm is very obliging & knows his stuff alright. He is good enough to let me know promptly when my (e-mailed) order has arrived & I make a quick trip to Brissy. :super: 

:beer:


----------



## Ross (9/11/05)

Hoops said:


> Luckily for me the Brewers Choice in Gaythorne is improving due to Norm running it.
> He is a member of BBC so I am affiliated but he is a mash brewer so knows his stuff.
> He has been increasing the amount of grains (JW & Weyerman) that he stocks so is good for me when I run out of something on brew day.
> 
> ...



What prices are his grains Hopps? Could do with somewhere alse when stocks run out on the Southside...


----------



## Hoops (9/11/05)

I think specialty grains are about $4/kg. Not sure I was brewing and in a rush


----------



## sluggerdog (9/11/05)

I paid $5.50 for a KG of carapils a few weeks go.

I think pilsner malt is $3.50 a kg


----------



## TidalPete (9/11/05)

sluggerdog said:


> I paid $5.50 for a KG of carapils a few weeks go.
> 
> I think pilsner malt is $3.50 a kg
> [post="89418"][/post]​



As a relatively new All Grainer doing a brew a month I am still using the Powells Ale from Batz's bulk buy. At the time, Brewer's Choice wanted $75 for a 25kg sack ---- Too much. I'm reliably told that a Sunshine Coast HBS will order a 25kg sack of JW Ale for $60 with a week or two's wait. 
I am certainly happy with the service in getting the specialty grains I need though.

:beer:


----------



## jimmyjack (9/11/05)

Its not that the local shops are bad, its just that others around the country are so good. I wish we had a Goliath or a Grumpys etc... I am able to get what I need mostly through Quality at Slacks Creek, but when they run out of stuff like JW trad Ale then I am forced to go to other shops like Annerley or Chapel Hill where he doesnt keep hops in the fridge and pre cracks his grain from I dont know when. Dont get me wrong either I think Annerly hbs is a cool little shop but I want a complete one stop shop for my hb needs. It must be frustrating for them as well always throwing out liquid yeast and trying to flog outdated grains. Anyway just my 2 cents.


----------



## sluggerdog (9/11/05)

anyone know what the cost for grains at Quality HB is? For more of the specialty grains? Are they the cheapest in Brisbane? I just ordered 5 kgs from goliath which cost more then the grains in postage however saying this it still ended up be around $4.00 a KG for the grains so that beats $5.50


----------



## davidk (9/11/05)

HI. The Brewers Choice Stores at Chapel Hill and Gaythorne have Australian Ales and Pils at $3.50/kg, dropping to $3/kg when you buy 25kgs. Speciality malts range from $4.20 dropping to $3.65 (Munich, Crystal), to about $6.60 dropping to $5.95 for the more expensive ones (Caramalt), depends on the supply price to them. It is uncrushed, but they will crush it on site for you. They both have freshly packed hops in air-tight foil heat sealed bags, stored in fridges. The other stores can get the grain, yeasts and hops in, if sufficient notice is given.


----------



## jimmyjack (9/11/05)

If I owned a HBS i would have some sort of loyalty card. if people wanted to get better prices they purchase more and get more in return. You know buy 25 kg of grain and get 5 for free. I dont know somthing like that.


----------



## Ross (9/11/05)

I'm about to get sack rates on my main grains fron QHB & they will hold for me to take as I wish. I get very good "mates rates" already (never paid more than $2.80 kg for specialty malts & base grain much cheaper) - I'll try & get some firm prices & see if they will do a deal for AHB members...


----------



## sluggerdog (9/11/05)

jimmyjack said:


> If I owned a HBS i would have some sort of loyalty card. if people wanted to get better prices they purchase more and get more in return. You know buy 25 kg of grain and get 5 for free. I dont know somthing like that.
> [post="89489"][/post]​



Brewcraft at chermside has something like this, I think spend $20 get $1 voucher for your next purchase.


----------



## jimmyjack (9/11/05)

Ross, I currently pay 3 dollars for base and I dont know how much for specialty @ Quality. If you could swing that it would solve alot of problems for everyone in Brissy.


----------



## TidalPete (9/11/05)

jimmyjack said:


> Ross, I currently pay 3 dollars for base and I dont know how much for specialty @ Quality. If you could swing that it would solve alot of problems for everyone in Brissy.
> [post="89497"][/post]​



And perhaps all of us up here (Although $60 a sack for JW Trad Ale seems to be the cheapest around without a bulk buy). I am mainly concerned with a cheaper source of specialty grains.
Good on you Ross! :super: 
Who knows? Maybe this could be an on-going thing competition-wise for all the main Brisbane HBS'. 
BTW, where is Quality HB in Brissy?

:beer:


----------



## lunanick (10/11/05)

Don't waste your time with the HB on Gympie Rd, Kedron.


----------



## Ross (10/11/05)

Tidalpete said:


> jimmyjack said:
> 
> 
> > Ross, I currently pay 3 dollars for base and I dont know how much for specialty @ Quality. If you could swing that it would solve alot of problems for everyone in Brissy.
> ...



Slacks Creek - Underwood.


----------



## hockadays (10/11/05)

Just went to the shop at Gaythorne and happy with the service and quality. Good to find someone that has an idea of mashing etc. best on the north side by far.

Was at another shop on the north side and I asked the guy what his thoughts where on a brew I had that fermented out in two days. His suggestion was to check the lid. ok?

matt


----------



## Crazy (10/11/05)

Hi all.

I now use Mikes at Beenleigh exclusivly. Well priced, cracks grain when you want it, so it is fresh and sells all in bulk to bring the price right down.

Always frendly helps where ever he can and keeps a large stock.



No afiliation


Regards Derrick


----------



## Ross (10/11/05)

Crazy said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I now use Mikes at Beenleigh exclusivly. Well priced, cracks grain when you want it, so it is fresh and sells all in bulk to bring the price right down.
> 
> ...



Have to agree, he's a top bloke - But his grain prices the last time I was there were rather on the high side - If he's brought them down, then well worth a visit


----------



## jimmyjack (10/11/05)

I used to Use Mike at Beenleigh, great little shop. I didnt know he stocked grains. Do you know how much??


----------



## Ross (10/11/05)

jimmyjack said:


> I used to Use Mike at Beenleigh, great little shop. I didnt know he stocked grains. Do you know how much??
> [post="89615"][/post]​



just checked the packet - bought 500 gms of black malt about 5 months ago - $4 ($8 a kilo)... A tad expensive in my book


----------



## Crazy (11/11/05)

> just checked the packet - bought 500 gms of black malt about 5 months ago - $4 ($8 a kilo)... A tad expensive in my book
> [post="89618"][/post]​




Ross

I usualy buy 25kg for about $45 and then buy the small quantity grains as required. He only charges me per kilo rate even for 100g. (aprox $4/kg) He also asks what I think I will be brewing in the near future when he does his grain order so that I can get it fresh.

He does have a large stock of different grains and I have only managed to stump him once with something he didn't have in stock.

Regards Derrick


----------



## Ross (11/11/05)

> Crazy said:
> 
> 
> > just checked the packet - bought 500 gms of black malt about 5 months ago - $4 ($8 a kilo)... A tad expensive in my book
> ...



Crazy,

Where do you but your sacks from, from Mike?

Chhers Ross


----------



## Crazy (11/11/05)

> Crazy,
> 
> Where do you but your sacks from, from Mike?
> 
> ...




Ross

Yes Mike but I generaly only buy the basic grains by the 25kg lot as I am making a lot of different beers at the momant.

Derrick


----------



## TidalPete (11/11/05)

I know that this is (Slightly?) off-topic but as it is a Brissy thread, can anyone going to the Xmas Case at Ross's spare me a couple of empty JW sacks? Would be much appreciated.  

:beer:


----------



## Hoops (11/11/05)

Tidalpete said:


> I know that this is (Slightly?) off-topic but as it is a Brissy thread, can anyone going to the Xmas Case at Ross's spare me a couple of empty JW sacks? Would be much appreciated.
> 
> :beer:
> [post="89836"][/post]​


Pete

I have some empty sacks but don't think they are JW sacks.
Still want them?

Hoops


----------



## TidalPete (11/11/05)

Hoops said:


> Tidalpete said:
> 
> 
> > I know that this is (Slightly?) off-topic but as it is a Brissy thread, can anyone going to the Xmas Case at Ross's spare me a couple of empty JW sacks? Would be much appreciated.
> ...



Hey Hoops,

If they have an inner plastic liner & keep out the damp I will grab them thanks mate. You're a star. :super: 

:beer:


----------



## Hoops (11/11/05)

Pretty sure they do so I will put them aside.

Hoops


----------



## TidalPete (11/11/05)

Hoops said:


> Pretty sure they do so I will put them aside.
> 
> Hoops
> [post="89872"][/post]​



My heartfelt thanks. I owe you one Hoops.  

:beer:


----------



## JEM Australia (17/11/05)

I've found the cracked grains that brewcraft are selling in some of the northside shops contain a lot of uncracked grains.


----------



## jimmyjack (18/11/05)

I have been scouting out some grain prices and have found a reasonable offer from Mikes home brew at beenleigh, if you give him a week or so notice he will order the grains you want in bulk, The prices are listed at 

http://www.esbeer.com.au/category14_1.htm

Mikes a good dude and if he is competitive I would rather give him the biz.

no affiliation etc....


----------



## sluggerdog (24/11/05)

Ross said:


> I'm about to get sack rates on my main grains fron QHB & they will hold for me to take as I wish. I get very good "mates rates" already (never paid more than $2.80 kg for specialty malts & base grain much cheaper) - I'll try & get some firm prices & see if they will do a deal for AHB members...
> [post="89493"][/post]​




How did this go Ross? Any luck? :huh:


----------



## sluggerdog (24/11/05)

jimmyjack said:


> I have been scouting out some grain prices and have found a reasonable offer from Mikes home brew at beenleigh, if you give him a week or so notice he will order the grains you want in bulk, The prices are listed at
> 
> http://www.esbeer.com.au/category14_1.htm
> 
> ...



so Jimmy are you saying that Mike's prices are the same as ESB's? If so this is good new for us. I don't mind paying $50 for a 25 kg bag of pilsner malt.


----------



## Ross (24/11/05)

sluggerdog said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> > I'm about to get sack rates on my main grains fron QHB & they will hold for me to take as I wish. I get very good "mates rates" already (never paid more than $2.80 kg for specialty malts & base grain much cheaper) - I'll try & get some firm prices & see if they will do a deal for AHB members...
> ...



Sluggerdog,

They were waiting on their latest delivery for an update on prices/costs. 20 sacks arrived yesterday, so I'll give 'em a reminder...


----------



## jimmyjack (24/11/05)

> so Jimmy are you saying that Mike's prices are the same as ESB's? If so this is good new for us. I don't mind paying $50 for a 25 kg bag of pilsner malt.



Slugger thats exactly what I am saying. He told me his prices were be exactly the same as ESBs. However he cant afford to hold the stock and would prefer to order it as we require it. He has recently taken White labs out of his inventory due to people ordering it and not picking it up. He said he could get it in if paid for in advance though.

JJ


----------



## Ross (25/11/05)

jimmyjack said:


> > so Jimmy are you saying that Mike's prices are the same as ESB's? If so this is good new for us. I don't mind paying $50 for a 25 kg bag of pilsner malt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jimmyjack,

Are you saying he will supply Joe White pale at $48.75 - or is there some freight component as well? I don't understand how he can supply single bags at such a low cost? That's approx $7 over the delivered bulk price to Brizzy. Bloody great if he can though?

Cheers Ross
cheers Ross


----------



## jimmyjack (30/11/05)

Has anyone contacted Mike about that offer he put to me? I havent needed grain but will probably get some next week.

Cheers JJ


----------



## jimmyjack (1/12/05)

I just went to mikes in Beenleigh and he has ordered me 

1 x 25kg bag JW Trad Ale $50.00

he was going to charge me 45$ because he had an old print out of the pricing list but i couldnt let him do it. I am pretty happy about getting this price without buying 100 kg of it in bulk  I asked him if i could put this offer to others in brissy on the forum and he said go for it. So it still remains as stated before prices are the same as listed on Linkster No affiliation just one cheap ass happy customer!

Cheer


----------



## sluggerdog (1/12/05)

jimmyjack said:


> I just went to mikes in Beenleigh and he has ordered me
> 
> 1 x 25kg bag JW Trad Ale $50.00
> 
> ...




Thanks for this jimmyjack, something to keep in mind if stocks get too low before the next brisbane bulk buy :beer:


----------



## dreamboat (1/12/05)

At prices like this, I think organising a bulk buy in competition will do more harm to the brewing community in terms of future availability of local grain.
Something to consider....


dreamboat


----------



## sluggerdog (1/12/05)

dreamboat said:


> At prices like this, I think organising a bulk buy in competition will do more harm to the brewing community in terms of future availability of local grain.
> Something to consider....
> 
> 
> ...



Fair Call Dreamboat and something to think about.

Would be even better if we had a HBS on the northside who could compete with these prices. Think the best over here is around $75. 50% more for the same thing... :beer:


----------



## jimmyjack (1/12/05)

The fact that we have a local HBS readily available and willing to support ag brewing is enough for me to continue to purchase. He told me he does not make much money from bulk grain but welcomes the custom and word of mouth. I also like the fact that he is a one stop shop for everything you need. He keeps a great range of hops and can order any white labs vial you need. Not to many HBS shops in brissy that offer that!! and as dreamboat said it could only benefit us by supporting a local business willing to support us. :beerbang: 

Cheers 

JJ


----------



## PeterS (1/12/05)

dreamboat said:


> At prices like this, I think organising a bulk buy in competition will do more harm to the brewing community in terms of future availability of local grain.
> Something to consider....
> 
> 
> ...



There is two ways of looking at this.

1. Word will get around the HBS circles that unless they reduce their exhorbitant markup they will miss out on some profits. I know of one HBS who charges $7.00 a kg for base malt as well as specialty malts.

2. If we do not buy grains from our local HBS, they will not bother to carry it.

It is a hard call really what to do. As far as I am concerned I will always buy grains at a price that I consider reasonable in comparison to the general market, taking into consideration the distance I have to travel to get it. Afterall, why should I pay $70.00 for a bag when it is available for $50.00 in another HBS that is a reasonable distance away. I presume, he will still make some profit. HBS is a business afterall, based on supply and demand..
Having said that, I wish my local HBS would carry items that is of some benefit to me. It seems that there is not enough craftbrewers around here to warrant such things like grains, yeast or hops. I have been trying to educate him to no avail, therefore I am on the look out for a shop that caters for my needs. In time he will wake up and will close shop anyhow as he will not make a sale. Maybe, instead of Homebrewe Shops we need Craftbrew shops that caters for beermakers of all descriptions.

cheers,
PeterS.... :chug:


----------



## jimmyjack (1/12/05)

Peter i am guessing but I think I know the shop in question and i gave it away after new ownership. It was ashame to see a once thriving family business turned into a window dressing shop. The previous shop owner had some financial difficulties and reallly had to sell. I too hopped there as it was nearby and convienient. The thing I dont understand is why would you buy a business only to destroy the custom that the previous owner had created. Anyway to our luck there are owners that want your custom and the only down fall is the distance for some brewers.


----------



## Ross (1/12/05)

Jimmyjack.

Is it just full sacks he will match G & G prices, or is he offering smaller lots as well?

cheers Ross


----------



## jimmyjack (1/12/05)

Ross, it looks like he has a freight agreement built into his price and splits supply with another shop here in brissy. He is only offering the prices listed on the esb website. The website does offer 12.5 kg bags but they are more dear around 30 dollars, more economical if you wanted to split a bag or to with a fellow brewer hint hint. I like the fact that basically I can order anything on Esb website and not pay freight. I also ordered some Iodophor and specialty grain in the shipment. 

Cheers

JJ


----------



## browndog (6/3/06)

Sorry for reviving this post, but thanks to my experience on saturday at the Chapel Hill store mentioned in this thread thought it relevant seeing that there is another thread elsewhere about HBS.
Seems the bloke running the store has not changed his attitude much, I dropped into the store in the morning hoping to discuss my planned recipes, get some grain cracked and purchase some hops. Well, he seemed loath to discuss my planned recipe and had trouble comprehending the amounts of grain I wanted. He cracked the first lot of grain I was after but before I could ask for the next lot other people entered the store he could not get rid of me quick enough, I didn't get all the grain I was after. He told me to phone my order ahead and he would prepare it in his slack times. Well, that is well and good if you have the oppertunity to phone days in advance. I didn't have the oppertunity to phone ahead and as a paying customer don't want to feel like a pain in the arse because I want some grain cracked in a HOME BREW STORE. I have to drive near 30km to get to this store but for service like that I'm going to drive the extra distance and find some good service from someone who will value my custom.


cheers Browndog


----------



## poppa joe (6/3/06)

Have u got your suburbs ...shop....mixed up BROWNDOG....

Sure your not living in NOWRA....SAME PROBLEM.....
pj


----------



## Coodgee (20/7/06)

sorry again to revive this old thread, but I want to throw my support behind norm at the gaythorne store. I ordered 15 kilos of grain off him and ended up buying a couple of hundred bucks worth of stuff. I have no problem spending this much money at Norm's store, because it's not just the product you are getting but also his advice and knowledge. I spent about an hour in the store AFTER he'd made the sale and helped me with all sorts of questions. I will continue to support the store as much as possible. THe only slight critisism I could have is that they don't mark the AA content of their hops on the containers. I think this is important as he was a tad unsure of the AA content of some of the hops. this is ok for aroma hops but when you want to use them for bittering you can't be guessing.

otherwise though 9.5 out of 10 and I will be back for sure!!!


----------



## sluggerdog (20/7/06)

Coodgee said:


> sorry again to revive this old thread, but I want to throw my support behind norm at the gaythorne store. I ordered 15 kilos of grain off him and ended up buying a couple of hundred bucks worth of stuff. I have no problem spending this much money at Norm's store, because it's not just the product you are getting but also his advice and knowledge. I spent about an hour in the store AFTER he'd made the sale and helped me with all sorts of questions. I will continue to support the store as much as possible. THe only slight critisism I could have is that they don't mark the AA content of their hops on the containers. I think this is important as he was a tad unsure of the AA content of some of the hops. this is ok for aroma hops but when you want to use them for bittering you can't be guessing.
> 
> otherwise though 9.5 out of 10 and I will be back for sure!!!




I couldn't agree more. Norm has helped me probably equal to as much help I have got from this board (and that is a lot).

I suggest getting your hops from Ross (crafterbrewer - fresh is best) and continue with your grain from Norm.

This is what I do.


----------



## Coodgee (20/7/06)

all signs are pointing to a brew day at ross's...


----------



## davidk (23/8/06)

sluggerdog said:


> Coodgee said:
> 
> 
> > sorry again to revive this old thread, but I want to throw my support behind norm at the gaythorne store. I ordered 15 kilos of grain off him and ended up buying a couple of hundred bucks worth of stuff. I have no problem spending this much money at Norm's store, because it's not just the product you are getting but also his advice and knowledge. I spent about an hour in the store AFTER he'd made the sale and helped me with all sorts of questions. I will continue to support the store as much as possible. THe only slight critisism I could have is that they don't mark the AA content of their hops on the containers. I think this is important as he was a tad unsure of the AA content of some of the hops. this is ok for aroma hops but when you want to use them for bittering you can't be guessing.
> ...




Having read all the concerns about our shops around town, we have set up a new arrangement for AG brewers that want to buy cheap bulk grain. All the details are in the Retail section of this site, but the short of it is we will be doing 25kg Ale and Pils for $47.50. Others are also relatively cheap. We can do it at this price if the grain is pre-ordered. In store prices have also come down, in an effort to satisfy the concerns raised in this thread. Norm, at Gaythorne is managing the arrangement. Check out the retail section and hopefully you will be happy with what we have done. Happy brewing. Cheers


----------



## Coodgee (23/8/06)

So what are the chances of getting Norm to crack a couple of 25kg of grain for me if I give him a couple of days notice?!


----------



## Duff (23/8/06)

Coodgee said:


> So what are the chances of getting Norm to crack a couple of 25kg of grain for me if I give him a couple of days notice?!



Planning on doing a lot of brewing in a short time?


----------



## Tyred (23/8/06)

I'd give him a call to see if it's possible. They may not have the grain in stock.


----------



## Coodgee (23/8/06)

25 kg at ~5kg a brew, 2x brews a week, it'll be all gone in 2 and a half weeks.


----------

